

6.002x: Circuits and Electronics - xd
https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.002x/2012_Fall/about

======
xd
I hope this gets picked up because this lecturer is by far the best I've ever
come across when it comes to electronics .. check out his lectures, i.e.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfQxyVuLeCs>

